
How to Build a CI/CD System with GitHub Action in Nebula Graph - jamie-vesoft
https://nebula-graph.io/en/posts/automate-workflows-with-github-action/
======
jamie-vesoft
Thanks for your feedback and sorry for the user experience. Is there an
element that you feel specifically hard to read? For example, code snippet?

Are you reading on mobile? As to "the share hover", do you mean the popup?

------
sarcasmatwork
UI makes it hard to read + the share hover

[https://outline.com/2MqJcX](https://outline.com/2MqJcX)

